# help wanted.



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Is anyone else finding it hard to find employees. I am in trying to find someone in northern Indiana (finisher). Warsaw Indiana to be exact. If anyone knows someone in the area looking for a job even if it is just part time have them text or call me @ (574) 376-0769 :thumbsup: Start immediately.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Wish I would have thought of that.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

:lol:


----------

